# Can my desert tortoises eat pomegranate flowers?



## Tortoise13 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2012)

All I could find about the plant is that many parts are toxic, but it didn't specifically refer to the leaves.


----------



## ascott (May 27, 2012)

I personally would not offer any of the plant....


----------

